# [SOLVED] Trouble enabling UPnP on modem.



## NirvanaNerd (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't find a way to enable UPnP or anything like it on my Motorola model 3360. I play online with my new xbox 360 and I have constant connection issues because it tells me my UPnP isn't enabled. I know my router isn't the problem because the problem continues even when my xbox is directly connected to the modem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Trouble enabling UPnP on modem.*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

If your modem is supplied to you from your isp and you are having problems then you will need to contact their technical support and they can take you thru steps to resolve ths.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Trouble enabling UPnP on modem.*

" problem continues even when my xbox is directly connected to the modem. "

Of course it would. You misdiagnosed the issue. Messages about UPnP mean the game needs port forwarding which you can ONLY do with a router. Modem has no ability to port forward.

You need to enable UPnP on the router. Its as simple as that.


----------



## NirvanaNerd (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Trouble enabling UPnP on modem.*

Thanks for the support. I hadn't realized I was looking in the wrong place. And come to find it was a UPnP problem like I had originally thought. There were some ports that needed to be triggered for whatever reason. All problems are solved now.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Trouble enabling UPnP on modem.*

Great! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Great news it is solved.


----------

